# Windows 10 erkennt nur 8 GB ram statt 16 GB



## Insane-x (9. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig in diesem Thread und ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich bin leider mit meinem Latein langsam am Ende.

Mein PC erkennt in Windows leider nur 8 GB Ram, in den Gerätespezifikationen sind nur 8 GB angegeben. Auch in msconfig wenn ich den Haken setzen würde, Arbeitsspeicher zu begrenzen werden mir maximal 8 GB angezeigt.

In CPU-Z werden mir aber 16 GB angezeigt und auch im BIOS werden mir beide Riegel angezeigt.

Habe bereits folgende Schritte gemacht:
- BIOS auf die neuste Version geupdatet
- RAM-Riegel einzeln probiert funktionieren beide auch einzeln
- RAM-Riegel untereinander ausgetauscht
- in der MSconfig den Haken bei Maximaler Speicher überprüft
- Windows 10 nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt

Habt ihr noch Tipps was ich machen könnte? 

Ich arbeite mit folgendem System: 

Mainboard: Gigabyte B450M S2H

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X

Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer BLT2K8G4D32AET4K RGB, 3200 MHz, DDR4, DRAM, Desktop Gaming Speicher Kit, 16GB (8GBx2), CL16 

Grafikkarte: ASUS Radeon RX580


Vielen vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## drstoecker (9. März 2020)

Kannst du mal Screenshots hier hochladen?
ram steckt in Slot 2 und 4 von der cpu aus?


----------



## Insane-x (9. März 2020)

Klar kann man mit den Screenshots schon was anfangen? Oder soll ich noch andere machen? 

Die Riegel stecken in SLOT 1 und 2 mehr habe ich bei dem Board nicht.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (9. März 2020)

Schon mal mit je einem Ramriegel getestet oder mal beide vertauscht in den Ramslots?


Ups...zu spät, schon getestet

Welche Windows10-Version hast du?


----------



## Insane-x (9. März 2020)

Hab ich schon ja 

Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (9. März 2020)

Auf dem letzten Bild würde ich zum Windowsstart bei Prozessoranzahl einen Haken setzten, nicht auf 1 belassen und alle Cores aktivieren.

Ram mal mit 2133Mhz oder ca.2933 oder so runtersetzen testweise.

Oder mal im XMP-Profil manuelle Werte eintragen und bei Command Rate testweise von 1 auf 2 einstellen.


----------



## markus1612 (9. März 2020)

Insane-x schrieb:


> Klar kann man mit den Screenshots schon was anfangen? Oder soll ich noch andere machen?
> 
> Die Riegel stecken in SLOT 1 und 2 mehr habe ich bei dem Board nicht.



Da ist doch schon das Problem zu sehen.
Mach den Haken bei maximaler Speicher raus.



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Bild würde ich zum Windowsstart bei Prozessoranzahl einen Haken setzten, nicht auf 1 belassen und alle Cores aktivieren.



Wenn der Haken raus ist, sind alle Cores aktiv.


----------



## Insane-x (9. März 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Bild würde ich zum Windowsstart bei Prozessoranzahl einen Haken setzten, nicht auf 1 belassen und alle Cores aktivieren.



Das habe ich gemacht jetzt komme ich gar nicht mehr in Windows kommt immer. Es ist ein Problem aufgetreten und startet neu.



markus1612 schrieb:


> Da ist doch schon das Problem zu sehen.
> Mach den Haken bei maximaler raus.



Den hatte ich nur gesetzt um zu zeigen das nur 8GB angezeigt werden.



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Oder mal im XMP-Profil manuelle Werte eintragen und bei Command Rate testweise von 1 auf 2 einstellen.




Für Dumme wie mache ich das?

Habe ich rausgefunden, leider kein Erfolg.

Die Taktfrequenzen kann ich nur auf 2400 oder XMP Profile 1 stellen, sonst manuell nichts?


----------



## Venom89 (10. März 2020)

Ich würde mal Windows frisch aufsetzen und dann die Finger von der Msconfig lassen.


----------



## kinetischesEinhorn (12. März 2020)

Sind das zwei identische RAM-Riegel oder verschieden?


----------

